# How do you stream videos from your computer/laptop to your Xbox 360?



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

My friend's been trying to stream videos from his laptop to his xbox 360. We've been able to stream music easily but not videos. According to microsoft, do we really have to get Windows Media Center? If so, is it possible to get it for free? We tried searching, and it only comes free with Vista Professional (he has Vista Home).
Or is there another way to stream videos to the xbox 360?
Thanks


----------



## jamtarts (Jan 11, 2008)

I had this working but can't remember fully off hand, i've not used it for ages and got a new pc so it's not set up just now.

as far as i remember it was just a case of sharing the computer's folder over the network (which you've obviously done for the music) and having the correct codecs to play divx through media player. I'm sure there was a share files option somewhere in the preferences of media player. and from there it was just a case of making sure the video file was in the correct folder, i'm sure it has to be in my videos, then selecting it on the xbox, 

try a few different ones as not all divx files worked when i used it but i think that's about all you really need. I don't really remember doing much more. 

I'm on a Linux PC just now but I'll try and have a go again later tonight if i get a chance.

hope this makes sense, i'll check back and see how you're doing shortly,


----------



## jamtarts (Jan 11, 2008)

Just had a wee look and found this, http://www.jakeludington.com/xbox/20060321_easy_divx_to_xbox_360_streaming.html

hopefully that will help you out a wee bit, I don't remember the MCE program but i must have had that installed or something similar,

hope that helps,


----------



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

yess
so far, it looks straightforward with links to downloading the needed apps!!
hope it works well.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

*wicked.ludicrous*, I have a PS3 and seeing as PS3 and xbox 360 are practically the same i shall suggest what i do to stream videos, music, etc to my PS3  
IF your 360 is capable of using "media servers" then i highly recomend this program as it is free  *Simple Center* when you have downloaded and installed it, just run it and tell it which folders to look in for your music, videos, and what ever. Then let it do its thing, and if you want to stream to your 360 *leave simple center running on your PC* and it should show up as a media server on your 360 allowing you to stream the content 

If you need anything else do feel free to ask 

Oh and *jamtarts*, COME ON THE JAMBO'S


----------



## jamtarts (Jan 11, 2008)

jbm1991 said:


> Oh and *jamtarts*, COME ON THE JAMBO'S


:up:


----------



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

jamtarts, my friend tried the link you gave and it didn't work =(
first, can we download windows media center somewhere online? supposedly, it comes with vista professional and some other versions but not his (he has business i think). maint point is, WE CAN'T FIND WINDOWS MEDIA CENTER!! if it's possible to get and download it, please say where. if it has to be done illegally, just pm me. hehe

and what's the purpose of using DivX? I don't understand where that program comes into play.

jbm, we haven't tried your way yet but it seems quite easy. i just hope it actually works. and do you know if we can play .avi files using simplecenter, or do we still have to play mpeg movie files?
thanks


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

I think simple center handles pretty much every media type there is, its more a case of what your 360 can and cant play.


----------

